# Anyone fitted a ladder to a Ravenna?



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I have just bought a '98 Ravenna. It has no rear ladder. Has anyone retro fitted a ladder, if so which, how and where?

There is a roof rack on the top but I'm at loss at the mo how to get up there.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I haven't, but I've fitted a bike rack to a Pollensa, which is a similar body. A/S install lumps of wood across the back of the body, through which you mount the ladder. You could contact A/S, who do eventually reply. Or look at pictures of Ravennas with ladders fitted, or better still, try to look at one in a dealer's or something.

Sorry can't be more help.

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi I take it you are trying to:

When this old world starts getting me down 
And people are just too much for me to face 
I climb way up to the top of the stairs 
And all my cares just drift right into space 
On the roof, it's peaceful as can be 
And there the world below can't bother me 
Let me tell you now 

When I come home feelin' tired and beat 
I go up where the air is fresh and sweet (up on the roof) 
I get away from the hustling crowd 
And all that rat-race noise down in the street (up on the roof) 
On the roof, the only place I know 
Where you just have to wish to make it so 
Let's go up on the roof (up on the roof) 

At night the stars put on a show for free 
And, darling, you can share it all with me 

I keep a-tellin' you 

Right smack dab in the middle of town 
I've found a paradise that's trouble proof (up on the roof) 
And if this world starts getting you down 
There's room enough for two 
Up on the roof (up on the roof) 
Up on the roo-oo-oof (up on the roof) 
Oh, come on, baby (up on the roof) 
Oh, come on, honey (up on the roof) 
FADE 

Everything is all right (up on the roof 

I would follow Geralds lead or get the CORRECT ladder and the it should show you the correct screw placement.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ahhh - James Taylor. Beautiful. Not sure that it helps answer the question, but always worth quoting :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I believe the Ravenna body is very similar to the Pollensa and if so there should be a raised section of your roof just inside the rear roof bars - that's where the top ladder mounts fit. The bottom ladder fixing is made along the same internal reinforcemnt line as described by *gerannpasa* for the bike rack.
On a Ravenna, the ladder will of course block some of your rear lounge window.

Can take some pics if it would help.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Tony T has got it right, built in reinforcement points are on the roof and at the rear end of the vehicle. Not only will the ladder obstruct your vision slightly it will also prevent you from opening the rear window as well.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

tonyt- you're a star. Pictures would be very helpful indeed if you could manage it thanks. 

I take it that if we're looking at roof mounting the top part of the ladder fixing then you cannot use a Fiamma ladder as they all seem to mount to vertical wall surfaces? I will try and contact autosleepers to see if the proper one is available. Next problem is that there is a bike rack on the back, so i also need to clear that. However I don't mind moving the rails to the side, it's not as if i ever use it. 

Blocking the window I can live with, not exactly short on opening windows and doors. However I have removed the flyscreen from the door as all it seemed to do was make the door dificult to open and close

Great site, feel i'm getting somewhere at last


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Krull

The ladder fits to the side of the vehicle and should not obstruct the bike rack.

[/img]


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Krull
Looks like you'll need to subscribe - you're running out of posts and I can't pm any pics until you do.
What a great £10 investment!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks that way. 

I'll subscribe and PM you when it's all gone through.

Thanks


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Subscription now sorted and fully paid up.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've pm'd some pics. Let me know if you don't get them.


----------

